# Just bought a Hymer - a few questions



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

We're picking up a 94 Hymer from Germany next week and have absolutely no experience of MHs. When I pick it up it will be empty (no water or gas). I know this is probably a simple question but how do I go about filling these up? The van has a 60kg gas tank and two small additional bottles.


Any recommendations of where to overnight on the way back to Calais/Boulogne?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Foley, which model have you bought? is it bought from a dealer? if so can they not top up your on board water tanks prior to departure?

A model number may get you more response to your questions from members with similar 'vans,...best of luck and happy travels in your new motorhome  

regards M&D


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

It's a 534 from a private seller.

Cheers


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Foley
we bought a Hymer from Germany too
Congratulations ! ..good luck and happy travels !

when we bought our van the guy who sold it to us took us to a place we could get gas, your chap being so helpful would do the same I am sure.

2 things to bear in mind.......
german gas bottles are different to uk ones, which are different to French....etc.....we bought 2 German bottles before we knew this ! you already have your bottles so either just get one changed for a full one, or better still get one filled only 1/4 full or something. I heard that the tunnel doesn't let you take more than one half full bottle and some ferries dont let you take any at all, but it might be the other way around I can't really remember, maybe some regular chanel hoppers could let you know what the score is. We came back on the ferry ( p&o ) and nobody asked about the gas.
Water has been the trickiest thing for us, as we like to stay off sites more than on finding somewhere to fill up with water has not been simple.

As we had a limited time to get the vehicle back and registered for insurance purposes we just stopped over night in the service stations, the ones on the German motorways were perfect, easy to get in and out, you just follow the truck signs and park up.

When you go to get the van registered here be aware that they will probably want to inspect it and this could add a week or so on to the time it takes. All motorhomes are inspected because some people have been calling commercial vans motorhomes to get around having to get a certificate of conformity, which by the way some at the DVLA might tell you is needed but it definately isnt.

hope this is helpfull, welcome to the club !


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Foley

If you have a 60kg fixed gas tank you should be able to take on some gas at one of the autobahn services when you fill up with diesel. If the seller can't fill the water tanks up for you, use a stellpatz or fill at the campsite where you spend the night. I would buy some bottled water for drinking (local Lidl or Aldi) as you'll want to clean the tank before you use it for drinking water. Don't stay on a stellplatz or aire on the way home, use a campsite - more secure when you've no comprehensive insurance. You don't say where in Germany you're driving from so it's difficult to advise you where to stop. If you tell us, someone here will know a good spot.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Foley

Use the AA website route planner (or Michelin or any of the others) and work out a good halfway point... then ask on here if anyone knows a suitable site in the area.

I'd be happy to check the caravan club europe sites for you if you haven't got a copy...


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Foley,

water is no problem: Either ask the chap who sells the van if he could fill it up for you. Or go to the next Stellplatz with water supply. If you tell me where you take over the van I can point out the nearest for you. Or just ask at the next petrol station when refuelling. 

Gas is a bit more of an issue as the others have already pointed out. Except if you have a fixed gas tank. You might want to go back home before buying gas bottles. 

Regarding ferries and gas: I have frequently used ferries and never heard of a channel ferry operator that does not accept gas bottles in caravans or motorhomes. They need however to be shut off while on board. The tunnel is (or was, at least) a different story, but I have no experience here.

Regarding spots for overnight stop: Again, if you point out your route I can give you some hints.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Thx for the replies all.

The van wasn't from Ole but I did make contact with him regarding a Hymer he was advertising. 

We're picking the van up from just North of Hamburg and will make our way down towards Calais/Boulogne.

Any advice on where to stay will be great. We will get round to buying some guide books but we're so busy right now that we're struggling to find a spare couple of days to pick it up!! 

Do you guys have any trouble with the width restrictions on Speedferries?

And do Eurotunnel put you on with the trucks? The car train looks a little low.


----------

